# Western Pa. - 2000 Chevy Classic



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

7 1/2 Foot Ultra Mount Western, 7 1/2 Foot Snowman Rear Plow, Truck Craft Steel Dump Insert. Dump Body has never seen Winter. 123,000 Miles, 5.7 Motor, Automatic Trans. $10,500.00
You can contact me at [email protected]


----------

